# What color?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hard to tell from the pic but I would say sooty palomino. Not black based as there (appears to be, correct me if I'm wrong) no black on her ears at all. They seem uniform. So definitely red. Definitely single cream imo. No dun (no dorsal). I mean you could rule out all the other more rare things but I don't think it's worth it. I would say definitely palomino. Sooty isn't as clear cut and there are different shades. That does seem a little dark though so my guess is she does have it.

Not super good at patterns but I would say tobiano and splash and I feel pretty confident on that.

ETA- She's SUPER cute  reminds me of another palomino pinto I know. (Her face is dark with a blaze though) The mare I know has an "off white" where the color goes into her mane (very clearly palomino!). You can't see unless you look closely so it just looks white.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

A better picture from today.








She does have what looks to be some black on her left leg above the knee. But definitely no dorsal stripe (I have a friend who is dead set that she has a dorsal stripe on that patch that goes across her back and that she is a sun faded red dun :lol: )


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure where the "black" is. I still see palomino.

It's tricky since her points are all white but her ears are not and they are a nice palomino color.

She is even cuter in that pic  Let me know if she doesn't work out!


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

And to think I got her for only $10! Today was her first day in training and whoever halter broke her did a phenomenal job! She backs and pivots just like a pro halter horse. She's got just the right amount of sass too, but is also incredibly smart, as soon as you correct her that's the last and only time she tries it. I can't wait to get her under saddle!


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

That should be $100 not 10 lol!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL I was gonna say!

Great deal for 100, definitely, but 10 would be awesome


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would query buckskin with her to be honest.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> I would query buckskin with her to be honest.


OK I can see that but based on what?


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I am thinking buckskin is a possibility too. The black points are simply covered by white. That bit in her forelock is quite dark and could possibly be one little area that didn't get covered.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

wbwks said:


> I am thinking buckskin is a possibility too. The black points are simply covered by white. That bit in her forelock is quite dark and could possibly be one little area that didn't get covered.


That was my thinking too until I noticed her ears were NOT white and had no hint of black whatsoever.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> That was my thinking too until I noticed her ears were NOT white and had no hint of black whatsoever.


To be honest, the photos don't show enough to be certain of that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The OP implied and could obviously check if there was any hint of black/darker color on her ears so couldn't we fill in the blanks by that?

Or is it just DNA test at the end of the day?


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Her ears do not have any dark shading on them. Just that one spot in the forelock (which yes, is the only spot of mane or tail that it touching her colored parts) and that one spot over the left knee that has just a hint of a darker spot.
I have found a place in Florida that does genetic testing for just $25 a test. Considering how much I came in under budget with her I think I can spare the few dollars for the color testing. 
I planned on registering her with the Pinto association for showing but I will hold off on that until I know exactly what color she is.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think you can get away with just testing red/black, unless you wanted to do more


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah. Most labs only charge $25 for the extension test (red/black). You only need to test for that at first - that will narrow down the base, and the rest will be easy.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

After further inspection of the ears there is some black on them. Here's a picture of her knee and the ear.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Unfortunately that doesn't do much for me. Can't tell what's horse shading and photo shading lol. I do see something though, particularly on the leg.

It's a little obscure and I think unlikely but something like silver buckskin could be possible as well.

This pretty fellow is a good example of minimum black on the ears:









it's still very noticeable. Silver would dilute just the black. I don't have much experience with it in person (not silver+buckskin at all), but from what I've seen it does not look like that though.

Let us know if you test 

ETA- googled silver buckskin and it does look more like a possibility than I thought. You can test for silver too.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you know what color her parents were?


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

I was going to say possibly Champagne, that would explain the brown in the mane. but she has dark eyes doesn't she? ... dont know sorry


----------

